# Ls swap



## 67wood (Aug 24, 2020)

Hey gentlemen, 
Will the Ls3 or Lt1 fit in a 67 gto without mods?
Steering, exhaust etc.
Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Jerry H. (Mar 19, 2020)

What do you consider 'mods'? It will fit in the hole, but you'll need new motor mounts, exhaust headers,trans adapter if you are not upgrading your tranny, plus wiring, computer, etc. We've done it but it was not cheap.


----------



## IcemansGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

Thinking of the same for my 66. Should be relatively easy these days, but I’d probably ditch the Muncie as well. (That’s if you have a manual like I 

Perhaps pricey, but switching to a modern engine just makes sense. Runs awesome on modern fuel, great gas mileage, cleaner burn, better transmission and can’t argue with fuel injection. 

I know it’s not original, but at some point you just have to move on! I’ve had my GTO for almost 50 years, it’s time for a resto mod!


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

I just don't get it I guess. If I wanted a modern car I'd by a modern car.


----------



## 67wood (Aug 24, 2020)

Jerry H. said:


> What do you consider 'mods'? It will fit in the hole, but you'll need new motor mounts, exhaust headers,trans adapter if you are not upgrading your tranny, plus wiring, computer, etc. We've done it but it was not cheap.


My largest concern was if it would fit in the hole without cutting into things. I dont have an engine or tranny so both will be late models or some combination there of. I understand the Corvette oil pan will need to be used but beyond that I'm all ears as to what people have done or parts used


----------



## IcemansGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

AZTempest said:


> I just don't get it I guess. If I wanted a modern car I'd by a modern car.


Perhaps, but like I said I had the car for nearly 50 years. Raced it, gone thru 4 engines, 5 transmissions, 3 differentials, 4 convertible roofs, 3 different paint colors, wrecked it twice, rebuilt it twice, always loved the look Inside and out, but let’s face it, original brakes, suspension, engine and trans are all marginal items. I know, I have over 350,000 miles on my GTO. It’s earned an upgrade after all this time. Plus I’ve driven upgraded chevelles and GTO’s and it’s quite a rush!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

There are full kits available for LS swaps. As stated you’ll need motor mounts, K-member brackets, transmission crossmember, LS swap specific headers, LS swap specific radiator, electric fans, driveshaft, engine controller, trans controller and either an efi gas tank or you’ll need to modify your factory style sending unit with a return and add an inline fuel pump with a 100micron pre filter and a 10micron post filter.

Here’s a good site ive gotten LS swap kits from.





MuscleRods 68-72 Chevelle LS Conversion Kit


Evolve that classic GM muscle car into a fuel efficient, ground pounding Muscle Rod using LS swap products from BRP Muscle Rods



www.brphotrods.com





Also for engine and trans controller i recommend the Holley Terminator X Max kit. Comes with a wiring harness for the engine and all sensors with an embedded fuel pump relay and ecu fuse. Also come with trans harness. For an extra $200 you can get the same kit but with the drive-by-wire harness if you’re going for a gen 4 LS.

I tend to stay away from gen 5 stuff. Im not a big fan of dealing with the direct port fuel injection.

And no major modifications are needed. Just the kit kit to bolt everything in...


----------



## Destro23 (Aug 4, 2016)

As i recently looked into this... this link was the most helpful "kit" on all the additional things you'll need for an LS swap.









68-72 A-Body LS Swap Kit


1968-1972 A-Body LS Conversion Kit This swap kit is for the 1968-1972 Chevelle, Le Mans, GTO, Tempest, Cutlass, Skylark, and GS.




stores.lsxeverything.com











MuscleRods 68-72 Chevelle LS Conversion Kit


Evolve that classic GM muscle car into a fuel efficient, ground pounding Muscle Rod using LS swap products from BRP Muscle Rods



www.brphotrods.com





Things add up pretty quick the choice is yours.
I know it's not for a pontiac but it's all the small things that your car will need. Even the first kit is almost 2k without an engine or transmission, or new driveshaft or gas tank/electric fuel pump.

when you add an LS swap up you can almost just get a worked 455 from butler or a few other builders and plug it in. It's a tuff choice. I went with a rebuilt 455, and going to add larger radiator and electric thermostatically controlled fan as well.


----------



## Old Man with a goat (Aug 13, 2021)

I took out the big block my 72 convertible and put in a LS2, hooked it to my 200R4 trans, changed to a 373 posi and it was worth it all. Took 4 months in all to complete, put it on a dyno and was getting 430-HP with 428-FLBs of torque. Now when I drive it to a car show or event, it no longer overheats and I get about 18 MPG (depending on how I drive that day) the cost was about $10,000 with me doing all the work. LS is so much more dependable and fun to drive, the old big block would over heat at any slow down in traffic, and I was not able to stop all that little oil and coolant leak, no problem with a LS engine, so much more torgue too. It was worth every penny to me. Enjoyed doing it as well.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Your car your choice. When I doing engine research my focus was on LS3, 383 stroker or a 502. I was undecided for a long time. Guy at a car show asked me how I intended to use the car. Struck me as an odd question at first. For long trips or cruising go with an LS, but for car shows stay old school for the bling/wow factor. The look of an LS seriously lacked appeal in my opinion. Went with what you see in this photo. 383 Stroker Extreme engine from Smeding Performance. Good luck with whatever you choose.
NoAngel


----------

